# Fake animal pelt tutorial



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, everyone!

I just posted my latest how-to video. This time it's a fake animal pelt made from sheets of packing foam, prop latex, spider webs and wood stain. Quick, easy and, most importantly, cheap! Enjoy!


----------

